
Samsung Galaxy Note9 Teardown - bdcravens
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Note9+Teardown/112412
======
towndrunk
Off topic. I do like the design of ifixit's website. It's nice and clean.

